# Dell Latitude XT2 - Touch screen not working.



## JaceBalavin (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello,

My name is JB and I'm new to understanding computer hardware, but I do know quite a lot about what's what. So I can easily figure out a problem if I have one on my computer and fix it if it occurs. But with this one I got stuck.

I just bought this Dell Latitude XT2 off of someone, and in the begging it functioned perfectly! It had Windows 7 64-bit installed on it and it also had a touch screen, sweet! 

A week later Windows 8 came out and I wanted to try it out on this laptop because it was perfect for the touch screen. So, I installed Windows 8 and the touch screen still worked, but I didn't like the OS... I then re-installed Windows 7 again and went to the dell website to get drivers for my hardware, but found out that the touch screen wasn't working. 

I have tried to install all of the recommended drivers from the site and also made sure that they were the right OS version. I also checked to see if it was turned off in the device manager or if it was picked up or not. I found out that it came up as an unknown device... strange. I tried to manually install the drivers I had downloaded because the driver installer didn't pick up the touch screen. It didn't work. I got an error message saying that it wasn't compatible.

I need help with this getting it to work so please, does someone know how to fix this problem?


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Try to download drivers directly from manufacturer website.
Also, there are some free or paid apps that detects HW and install the best drivers, i use a paid one, Driver Genius.


----------



## JaceBalavin (Feb 25, 2013)

Learn2day said:


> Try to download drivers directly from manufacturer website.
> Also, there are some free or paid apps that detects HW and install the best drivers, i use a paid one, Driver Genius.


Yes I did those things as well. I got the drivers from Dell because the screen is made by dell, and Driver Genius only updated some drivers that I didn't really need and not the screen. It didn't even detect the screen.

Thanks for your reply anyway.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

I meant touch screen manufacturer, not DELL.. Try to find out the manufacturer through DELL support site.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Have you googled ' dell xt2 touch screen driver'? Some interesting results.. 
It appears to be a N-Trig DuoSense.. 
http://social.technet.microsoft.com.../thread/5e38cd7b-9eb7-4403-bb6d-73b622d3700f/


----------



## JaceBalavin (Feb 25, 2013)

Learn2day said:


> Have you googled ' dell xt2 touch screen driver'? Some interesting results..
> It appears to be a N-Trig DuoSense..
> Dell XT2 N-Trig DuoSense drivers only Digitizer no Multi Touch Windows 8 Consumer Preview


Yes that's the same one that I found on the Dell site. It's even up to date with the manufacturers website. Still didn't solve my problem. It said that the hardware was not detected, even when I manually install it from the hardware it's self.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

I read somewhere you might need to enable the touch.. Just Google and you'll find those results in dell's forum


----------



## JaceBalavin (Feb 25, 2013)

Learn2day said:


> I read somewhere you might need to enable the touch.. Just Google and you'll find those results in dell's forum


Nope, no luck. They all revered to the N-trig driver, but as I said that didn't do anything.


----------



## kovandy (Mar 22, 2015)

hi.just recently got a dell lat xt2 myself and encountered same problem.unknown usb device.weird. after checking everywhere and coming up empty, i just uninstalled the driver from device manager and rebooted.pen and touch work fine now. but.heres the but. everytime i close screen for the night and i wake up in morning and go to use its not there again.so i uninstal driver............
if anyone has any ideas on how to fix this let me know please


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Just a thought, is the touch screen linked to the touch pad in a way that only one or the other device works?
Is there a software switch to enable or disable it?


----------



## JaceBalavin (Feb 25, 2013)

Still not working.... I think there is a driver or some program on the restore partition of the hard drive, but stupid me deleted it for more storage space.

I also installed Windows 10 recently which didn't make anything better. Driver incompatibility messages everywhere! 

Anyway, after a few weeks some drivers started working. The touch-screen still doesn't function... I have no clue what to do.


----------

